# here are the pics



## BigO'sLures (Jun 6, 2011)

her yal go these are the pic i said i would get to you :camera:

























































hope yall have a good time fishing on this board.


----------



## BigO'sLures (Jun 6, 2011)

guys Im new and just got a new computer so im sorry about the pics im still trying to get them to yall just hang with me


----------



## benthook1 (Apr 13, 2010)

*help ?*

put them in photobucket account , then copy/paste the image codes in your post - easy
good luck -bhook:doowapsta


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

BigO'sLures said:


> her yal go these are the pic i said i would get to you :camera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


put the JPG in lower case jpg and see if that solves the problem...


----------

